# Very Old Stainless Omega. How Old?



## bobg171 (Mar 28, 2011)

I attended an estate sale a while back, and bought this watch for very short money. It's clearly an ancient Omega. I photographed it next to a gold one I own, and if you look closely you can just make out the distictive Omega logo.

The person running the sale said it belonged to her great grandfather, who recieved it as a present in the 1930's.

It still runs, thought only for an hour at a time.

Could it really be that old? Would you consider having it refurbished to make it a functioning wrist watch if it were yours?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm no expert but I can see no reason to believe it's not that old. Refurbishment? well I wouldn't go too far down the track of trying to make it look "as new" but definitely worth a service and reasonable repairs to the movement. I really like those oblong deco Omegas :thumbsup: The gold cased one is the pick of the two!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Pop the back off you will know for sure if it is an Omega, & if so you can date it by the serial number

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=50202

Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## bobg171 (Mar 28, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Pop the back off you will know for sure if it is an Omega, & if so you can date it by the serial number
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=50202
> 
> Martin :thumbsup:


It's not that easy. I popped the back off, but what ended up happening was, the face, back and mechanism came out from the crystal. I took it to a jeweler, and he told me the hands need to come off first, then you can detach the rest from the back to get a serial number.

There was no way I would attempt to remove the hands.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

bobg171 said:


> It's not that easy. I popped the back off, but what ended up happening was, the face, back and mechanism came out from the crystal. I took it to a jeweler, and he told me the hands need to come off first, then you can detach the rest from the back to get a serial number.
> 
> There was no way I would attempt to remove the hands.


RUN AWAY FROM THAT JEWELLER !!!!

Go find yourself a watchmaker.

There is no way the hands are holding the movement into the caseback. It sounds like he intends to try to pry on the dial .. which is a good way to wreck a dial .. they are held onto the movement with brass posts held in place with screws.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

It looks very Art Deco in style which would point to the roaring 20's/30's :good:

John 

Edit- BTW, are you sure that it's not white gold rather than stainless steel??


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

google rytetime - A lot of us here use Steve to service watches - he might be able to help service & ID. If not, isn't there an omega expert amongst us on the forum?


----------

